# GTS 3 M or GAN 356 X?



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 27, 2019)

Which one is the best 3x3 on the market? We will see from the poll...


----------



## HyperCuber (May 27, 2019)

My main is the gts3m. The gan x is good but it’s too expensive lol

If I were able to change, I would probably switch to gan x now that I think of it...


----------



## CJCubing (May 27, 2019)

GTS3M because it's cheaper and it has a good spring system. The Gan X is good if you want to customize your cube like the magnets which are not possible to change in the GTS3M (unless you take off the old and put in new which takes forever).


----------



## Trexrush1 (May 27, 2019)

the best cube on the market is a) highly subjective and b) not limited to just those 2 cubes. I main a 354/Huanglong M but yearn for a YLM magnetic.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 10, 2019)

Trexrush1 said:


> the best cube on the market is a) highly subjective and b) not limited to just those 2 cubes. I main a 354/Huanglong M but yearn for a YLM magnetic.


I have made a new 3x3 poll with more choices.
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-3x3-comparison.74896/


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 10, 2019)

if you don't consider price, I would say the GAN x is better, because of its awesome buttery feel and customisation. with this, its hard to find a setup you won't like. I might be a little biased as it is my main and I've never tried the gts3m, which I am aware many people like. I also have a gts2m -- I don't know if its similar to the gts3m, but I did enjoy it. ive heard the gts3ms magnet strength fixed the problem of the gts2m's weak magnets, which is a plus.

Both the gan x and the gts3m have a spring swapping system, and although I recommend the gan x because of its customisation possibilities and its awesome looks, its really up to you and your turning style.


----------



## efattah (Aug 10, 2019)

I only have GTS2M and Gan356X but the Gan356X suffers from a serious problem reported elsewhere in the forum; after a fairly short time, the cube becomes useless without taking it apart and cleaning it. Some may say that's 'normal', but GTS2M cubes do not suffer from this problem; I have used the GTS2M's for at least 18 months with no cleaning and they still perform the same. Not sure if the GTS3M is the same though.

Gan356X is the best cube, when it is working. But when it croaks and needs cleaning, it is a paperweight.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 23, 2019)

Trexrush1 said:


> the best cube on the market is a) highly subjective and b) not limited to just those 2 cubes. I main a 354/Huanglong M but yearn for a YLM magnetic.


I have added an option "other" for cubers who think that GTS 3 M and GAN 356 X are not the best 3x3 on the market.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 23, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have added an option "other" for cubers who think that GTS 3 M and GAN 356 X are not the best 3x3 on the market.





Competition Cuber said:


> Just trying to give some helpful thoughts, but maybe add an "other" option to these polls. Reason being that there are so many cubes out these days, and people will always disagree.
> 
> Example: "If you vote other, please state what it is and why you prefer it"


If you vote other, please state what it is and why you prefer it.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 23, 2019)

Wrm


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 23, 2019)

My friend (GAN 356X) has a gan X and wow. Just wow. Its so incredibly quiet with a low pitched noise, and obviously if we don't consider price the customisation options are just incredible. The smoothness and buttery-ness of the cube is so cool and although I haven't tried the gts3m I have tried the gts2m (also my friends) I have only been cubing for like 6 months and haven't been to a comp, and I know like two other cubers but for me the gan X is the best cube I've used


----------



## Skittleskp (Aug 24, 2019)

The wrm should be added. It's a main for a lot of fast cubers like Lucas Etter and J Perm (Dylan Wang) also, it's the improved gts3 even though it has some modifications.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 24, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Wrm


Isn't the WR M generally a GTS 3 M without ridges? Do you think WR M should be added to the poll choices?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 24, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> The wrm should be added. It's a main for a lot of fast cubers like Lucas Etter and J Perm (Dylan Wang) also, it's the improved gts3 even though it has some modifications.





Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Isn't the WR M generally a GTS 3 M without ridges? Do you think WR M should be added to the poll choices?


Added


----------



## Skittleskp (Aug 24, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Isn't the WR M generally a GTS 3 M without ridges? Do you think WR M should be added to the poll choices?



It is very close to the gts3 without ridges but it has extra tension options and for me, it just feels better. Even though I'm saying this you could hand me a gts3 without ridges and I would still think it's a wrm lol.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 24, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> It is very close to the gts3 without ridges but it has extra tension options and for me, it just feels better. Even though I'm saying this you could hand me a gts3 without ridges and I would still think it's a wrm lol.


Actually there is a poll for gts3m and WR M already.
Please vote here:
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/gts-3-m-or-wr-m.75054/


----------



## Skittleskp (Aug 24, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Actually there is a poll for gts3m and WR M already.
> Please vote here:
> https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/gts-3-m-or-wr-m.75054/


Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 24, 2019)

It depends entirely on personal preference. Objectively, the X might be better (more options for example), but I personally prefer the GTS3M over it. My main is the Valk 3 M.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 24, 2019)

Aerma said:


> It depends entirely on personal preference. Objectively, the X might be better (more options for example), but I personally prefer the GTS3M over it. My main is the Valk 3 M.


There is an "other" option for you since you prefer the Valk over the other options.


----------

